# Catch The Pigeon



## SamD (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello, I am a current student in Glasgow. I am currently looking at a project that will require me to capture several feral pigeons and hopefully get them to home. I am new to the keeping of pigeons, although have been doing lots of reading into the subject. I hoped that somebody could advise me on some techniques I could use to get the birds to home. 
I will be starting from scratch, building my own pigeon loft in a friends back garden. However, I only plan to keep 2-4 pairs and I cannot find any Plans for a small loft (Limited Space available - I will keep them in the city). Any Advice would be very welcome!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamD said:


> Hello, I am a current student in Glasgow. I am currently looking at a project that will require me to capture several feral pigeons and hopefully get them to home. I am new to the keeping of pigeons, although have been doing lots of reading into the subject. I hoped that somebody could advise me on some techniques I could use to get the birds to home.
> I will be starting from scratch, building my own pigeon loft in a friends back garden. However, I only plan to keep 2-4 pairs and I cannot find any Plans for a small loft (Limited Space available - I will keep them in the city). Any Advice would be very welcome!


I would not know how to catch feral pigeons, but you would want to make sure they were not feeding babies or break up pairs as they mate for life, but they do fool around though....you could start with established pairs and let them raise young and those young birds would call the loft home, the adults may fly back to oringinal "home" and take the weaned young with them, but not always so it is a gamble. or you would have to keep them locked up in the loft for serveral months and then see if they stay, but I would think keeping a wild feral pigeon locked up when it is used to flying free could tug at your heart. this link has some loft ideas http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You mentioned the birds will be kept in a friend's yard.
What plans do you heve for the Pigeons once your project is over? How long do you think your project will last?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Maybe this will help...*

I'm not sure about the dimensions or the measurements but it gives you sum idea how to make a small loft...Good luck...


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

SamD said:


> Hello, I am a current student in Glasgow. I am currently looking at a project that will require me to capture several feral pigeons and hopefully get them to home. I am new to the keeping of pigeons, although have been doing lots of reading into the subject. I hoped that somebody could advise me on some techniques I could use to get the birds to home.
> I will be starting from scratch, building my own pigeon loft in a friends back garden. However, I only plan to keep 2-4 pairs and I cannot find any Plans for a small loft (Limited Space available - I will keep them in the city). Any Advice would be very welcome!



hi im in scotland too(and at edin university)id say look on thread in general section entitled"glasgow doocots",there are many hand built/improvised doocots there,it may give you some ideas for a loft,as a kid in edinburgh a lot of folks in the tenements had "window box"doocots,i believe they are also popular in NYC as space is limited


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Actually SamD you may be approaching this project from the wrong perspective.

I read in the postings that Glasgow regards itself as having a feral pigeon "problem". As you may or may not know so did Zurich, Switzerland for many years; they used to pay their policemen to shoot pigeons until they realized the more they killed the more appeared in place and stead. They then switched to a project of building discrete lofts at certain places around the city where the birds could have shelter and food, with the obvious benefit that they could then control the birth rate by removing or addling eggs.

So you may want to discuss your project with the City department that deals with streets and sanitation (or pigeons) and see if they would be willing to join and perhaps defray some expenses to see how it works out.


----------



## SamD (Jan 21, 2009)

*Cheers*

Thankyou all for the advice and help, it is all very useful. Also to answer charis, I will not dump my birds after the project, I will keep them- I am keen to get them into the sport. Thanks


----------

